# Gfx H.o.f.



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Whats up everyone, I had an idead and i have been working with MC and Toxic to get a GFX H.O.F. going and im just curious what you guys think of this? I wanted to do this simply to let all the new members who don't really remember all the original GFX artists.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing this happen.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, we are going to get on it and get this thing done.

I think it's a great thing to implement and will work out very well.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Yeah, we are going to get on it and get this thing done.
> 
> I think it's a great thing to implement and will work out very well.


Thanx man i can't wait to see this..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a great idea Nikos.

I deffinitely think T.B Should be the first inducted. Dude owned everyone back in the day.

I also think Toxic, Nikos and Composure should be in.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yes i think T.B should be in but some of you guys are unaware of B-real aka EvilAsh. He started it all for the GFX section.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this idea and will help out in any way if needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Yes i think T.B should be in but some of you guys are unaware of B-real aka EvilAsh. He started it all for the GFX section.


I probably didn't post much back then, or maybe hadn't even joined so I'm not familiar with him. But if he started it all the he def deserves to be in it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yes he was the GFX man even before i started posting hes the reason i started getting into it. He is the main man behind GFX on this website and def deserves the credit.


----------

